# Need someone to design a small business website!



## PaulieG (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm looking for someone to design a professional looking website for me. It's for a mobile computer repair service. I'm really just looking for something clean, with just 2 or 3 pages of information and pictures. It needs to be user friendly, so that I can make small changes at will without knowing code. I'm happy to offer some compensation for this. If interested, send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2010)

I would suggest using something like host gator or whatever. They usually have easy to use site building software for just what you need. It doesn't take much time at all to make your site.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll PM you a email addy of a friend who used to at least make websites for people.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 20, 2010)

I've made a handful of sites through the years, but they never come out as polished as I would like. So, for my side business, I figured I'd try to set up something more professional than I'm able to do. Not to mention, I don't have the time to do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

Paul, have you heard or tried Intuit?  My buddy used it for his site and it is pretty easy to use and works great, especially for a small business.  Check it out and I think it's pretty cheap too!

http://www.intuit.com/


----------



## Asylum (Jun 20, 2010)

This is a very good site for anyone to setup a easy site like they want.

Very basic and easy to use with great tools.

http://www.spruz.com/


----------



## Kreij (Jun 20, 2010)

Another option is to purchase a pre-made template from a web site that sells them (usually $50 - $60 or so), plop it into place and simply add your own content.


----------

